# Cervelo Price Reduction?



## fliernh (Apr 5, 2009)

I was shopping for an RS this weekend and the bike shop told me that there was a Cervelo price reduction of 5% coming effective April 15th. Has anyone else heard about this?

I hope this posts to the Cervelo forum.


Thanks


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

I haven't heard anything about it, but I will definitely ask on the 15th as I am seriously considering getting a R3 or R3SL


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2008)

apparently, this rumor is around the web. I received a call about a it yesterday,too. Our buyer contacted Cervelo today and they say they are NOT lowering their MSRP.

Enjoy your ride...


----------

